# New 10 Liter Shrimp Tank



## NovaLevent (Jan 17, 2015)

No thoughts......no suggestions ??


----------



## Plantmytank (Dec 11, 2013)

I would try to spread the moss on the wood and tie it down.


----------



## NovaLevent (Jan 17, 2015)

Plantmytank said:


> I would try to spread the moss on the wood and tie it down.


Hi, thank you for the suggestion, I am thinking to do that but right now there are little baby shrimp hanging out in the moss, I want them to grow a little before making that change but thank you for the tip. Last nigh I added a black back ground.


----------



## shadowy0902 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think the tank looks great so far. You can spread out the moss to encourage growth if that's something you're interested in pursuing. The moss looks awesome as is though too, so good job!


----------



## 92cw12 (May 20, 2009)

I also started a shrimp tank, I love the moss! looks like you have Elodea and cabomba which grow really fast, you should cut them up into 10cm lengths and replant in bunches to have a denser look, they will grow 1 cm per day. I think this tank need some Java fern on a rock to hide the sponge filter and shrimp look kick ass next to the dark green leaves (especially red cherry shrimp) any updates?


----------

